# 21:9 Format! Was ist sinnvoller 3440x1440 oder reicht 2560x1080



## hsv2011 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallochen an alle Experten
bräuchte mal einen guten Rat.
Möchte mir nen größeren 21:9 format-Monitor zulegen 34er
(29er LG habe ich schon und bin begeistert 2560x1080) mit HDMI Switch erweitert
Meine Frage wäre, lohnt sich in meinen Fall 3440x1440 oder reicht 2560x1080
Lohnen sich die Mehrkosten?
Einen Vergleich in Elektro-Märkten? keiner hat beide! 
Dann die Auflösung 1920x1080 (LG34UM65) die dargestellt wurde! (Mediamarkt) Sah ja unterirdisch aus.
Zocke keine Shooter und keine Rollenspiele
Spiele eher alte Strategiespiele (C&C, HdR ua. es gibt ja keine guten neuen) und Fußball-Manager
Excel ist auch ganz wichtig!! Super! bei dem Format. Gleichzeitig mehrere Tabellen öffnen!
Möchte mehrere PC, Notebooks anschließen. Auch zwei PC's gleichzeitig!
Grafik ua. Geforce 750 GTX, 8800 GTS, 8800GT, 730GT, 570 GTX
ATI-AMD:3850, 5850, 1800X
Intel: HD4400
Oder reicht der Monitor mit geringerer Auflösung? (2560x1080?)
Oder lohnt in meinem Fall doch eher 28 oder 32 zoll? 3840 x 2160! oder geht nur weniger?
_Skalierung?? Kann man sich das auch anschauen??_
Maximal 1000€, mehr wollte ich nicht ausgeben. 
LG 34UC97, Dell U3415W, LG U34C87? Samsung S34E790C? Oder gehen die mit meiner Grafik nicht?
Reicht auch der LG 34UM65? 2560x1080! da meine Grafik nicht genug Power hat?
Danke schonmal für eure Tipps


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (18. Mai 2015)

Mit der GPU ist die Frage ob diese die Auflösung nativ unterstützt.

Ich selber habe einen ASUS PB298Q, ASUS VN279QLB und Samsung LS34E790C im Betrieb gehabt. Alltagsbedingt macht der Samsung das Rennen. Ist auch der teuerste aller Modelle mit höherer Auflösung als die Konkurrenten und grösserem Bild. Mit Excel hast du wohl kein Problem mehr Kalkulation und andere durchschnittliche Anwendungen zu machen. Von der Höhe war der ASUS PB298Q mir nach gewisser Zeit zu klein. 

In deinem Fall ist noch die Frage was für ein Sitzabstand zum Monitor besteht. Denn ein 32" 4K Modell kommt in Frage sowie ein 30" 2560x1600. Die Frage ist was Alltagsbedingt sonst gemacht wird.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Mai 2015)

Schaust du auf dem Monitor Filme? Wenn ja könntest du nach der Auflösung der "besten" Filme gehen, die du hast.

Sonst solltest du wirklich schauen, ob dir die Höhe im vorhandenen Monitor ausreicht. Ich finde bei ~1100 Pixeln Höhe passt nicht so übermäßig viel auf das Bild, vor allem wenn man viele DIN A4 Dokumente im Hochformat bearbeiten muss.

Wenn du damit bisher kein Problem hattest, würde ich weniger auf die Auflösung als auf die Helligkeit, IPS-Panel und sowas achten.
Da hast du mehr davon, als wenn du "stumpf" den erstbesten Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr kaufst.

34" ist aber schon fast ein "Fernseher", deshalb die Warnung, dass du einen großen Sitzabstand brauchst, um damit vernünftig zu arbeiten.
Sonst bist du ständig am herumgucken und neu fokussieren. Das geht schnell auf die Augen / Konzentration.


----------



## hsv2011 (18. Mai 2015)

danke erstmal für die Antworten,
Sitzabstand ca 60cm- 120cm (Wandhalterung langer Arm, Tastatur ausziehbar)
Filme sind zweitrangig. Wichtig: Excel Tabellen...so viele wie möglich öffnen.
Erkennt denn ein alter PC beim Systemstart (zB. Win XP....Betriebssystem neu aufspielen ) so einen Monitor überhaupt?
Wichtig ist natürlich auch noch das der Monitor alle PC's erkennt. (Win XP,  Win Vista,  Win 7 und Win 8 sowie Android 4.2? TV Box)
Favorit bis jetzt Dell U3415W! oder hat noch jemand ne Idee?   Danke
 Geforce 750 GTX, 8800 GTS, 8800GT, 730GT, 570 GTX
ATI-AMD:3850, 5850, 1800X
Intel: HD4400.
Damit der alte Fuj.-Siemens 22 Zoller weg kann.


----------

